# short break rules for pets



## k11ngy (Jul 16, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to have the dog seen by a uk vet who stamps the passport if we are just doing a 3 day trip to France?

This would still comply with the requirement to have them seen no more than 5 days before and no less than 24 hours before re-entry in the UK.

Have been all through the various forums and DEFRA web site but no mention of a rule that they have to be seen by a vet in the country from which we travel - just the rules on number of days as mentioned above


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good point
they would need to have the worming tablet though

Will be interesting to know the result

would not work for us as we live too far away for a quick trip to France

Aldra


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

With the old rules you could do a day trip and visit a uk vet before hand for the formalities, not sure now though"..........


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

It's perfectly OK to do this. The only things that matter are the timing and the correct completion of the passport page, not the nationality, or place of work, of the vet!


----------



## k11ngy (Jul 16, 2012)

arwvet said:


> It's perfectly OK to do this. The only things that matter are the timing and the correct completion of the passport page, not the nationality, or place of work, of the vet!


Thank you so much for information

Makes sense and much easier to get done here I would think

Thank you

Steve


----------



## k11ngy (Jul 16, 2012)

*Pets abroad*

Finally got email from DEFRA as below and thanks to all who kindly replied to me

Ref; AHDWO 48170

Dear Steve,

Thank you for your email forwarded to us 21st August 2012.

Dogs must be treated against tapeworms (Echinococcus multilocularis) no less than 24hrs and no more than 120hrs before expected arrival in UK. This treatment can be carried out in the UK provided it falls within the allotted time frame and is recorded in the animals passports;
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/pet-owners/parasites/

Regards
Cormac Crisp
AO
Communications Team
Specialist Service Centre for Imports

Animal Health and Veterinary Laboratories Agency 
Redwing House (Ground Floor)
Hedgerows Business Park
Colchester Road
Springfield
Chelmsford
Essex
CM2 5PB

Tel; 08702411710

From: Steve King [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 19 August 2012 18:26
To: Helpline, Defra (CCU)
Subject: short break rules

Dear sirs

We have just completed the pet passport and vaccinations for our young dog. We have checked your site and the various other resources available with regard to getting the dog seen by a vet not more than 5 days and no less than 24 hours before re-entry into UK on a passenger ferry but do not seem to be able to find information relating to whether we can have the dog seen in this country 5 days before we return to the UK as we only want to visit France for 3 days. Is it a stipulation that the dog has to be seen by a vet in the country from which we are returning?

Your assistance in this matter would be very welcome.

Kind regards

Steve
Animal Health and Veterinary Laboratories Agency (AHVLA)

This email and any attachments is intended for the named recipient only.
If you have received it in error you have no authority to use, disclose, 
store or copy any of its contents and you should destroy it and inform the sender.
Whilst this email and associated attachments will have been checked for known viruses whilst within AHVLA systems we can accept no responsibility once it has left our systems.
Communications on AHVLA computer systems may be monitored and/or recorded to secure the effective operation of the system and for other lawful purposes.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a record of a phone call I had to Defra - 

DEFRA 08459 33 55 77 Ref No - 657082

Spoke to Kathy (14.44hrs Monday 10/09/2012)

Perfectly acceptable to use UK registered Vet to give Tablet, examination and stamp Pet Passport if within 1 – 5 day timetable of returning to UK from the Continent.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Bearing in mind it's not actually DEFRA or anyone from them that checks the animals paperwork at either the ferry port or Eurotunnel, I'd keep several copies of the e-mail and keep the persons phone number on speed dial so that when the pet check in staff won't let you board to come home you have someone to talk to!

Having been caught out with faulty paperwork for our dog before Christmas, due entirely to my own fault, the only people who were in the least bit helpful were the French people on that side of the channel. No one on this side was interested.


----------

